# Castration Opinions



## Milo26 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi there,
So I have Milo who is 18 weeks old and gets so much love and attention, I can't imagine life without him!

Milo is starting to 'hump' objects such as his fluffy bed and occasionally his family members when brushing/cleaning/stroking him. Previously, we had a springer spaniel, who was castrated. However, our springer suffered more so with side effects of castration such as putting on weight, lumps under his skin etc etc.
So, I was asking all cockapoo owner's opinion on castration? Good or bad idea?

Thanks, Sasha.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

There is so much information out there on both sides of this topic. I say you need to what your vet and you think is right. I fixed both my boys and so far no issues. Jake didn't really hump before or after. Ozzy still tries to do it to willow but as soon as I say no humping sissy he stops. Willow also humps. More than ozzy lol


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Humping is more likely to be over excitement than anything else. If a dog is over stimulated and has no other outlet it will often hump. My boy was castrated at 17 months, just because other dogs were aggressive towards him and he had great selective hearing. Both issues disappeared after his op. Although I will say sometimes if his sheepskin bed is left out on the floor he will hump it even now, so humping is not a biggy for me, unless of course it is OTT. Castration will help and I think every dog should be fixed anyway, male or female.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I would say yes , get him done. My little chap was castrated at a year. He did still hump afterwards but only cushions and his bed, never people or other dogs. Apparently it takes a good six months for male hormones to dissipate after castration so don't expect a quick fix. Neutering will only 'fix' hormone related behaviour so if your dog is humping for another reason, he may continue afterwards.


----------

